

Ask HN: Why am I getting offers to buy my iblockchain.com domain last few days? - andrewhillman

I forgot I even had it until the emails came in. I&#x27;ll never use it but I&#x27;d like to own a bitcoin to better understand the currency and even use it, Should I sell it for a bitcoins or two or just keep it like I do with my other domains. Not even sure what the value is.
======
Avalaxy
Maybe a scammer? There are many fake blockchain.info clones around. I'd hold
on to it and sell it for a higher amount.

